# Condos in Bang Khun Tian



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

I will be moving to Bangkok in June 2013 and looking buy a modern 2-bedroom condo or townhouse in the Bang Khun Thian district near Rama 2. Any suggested realators for my search?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

You know that that area had big flood last year, right? The water will either all go there again or the other direction. You have a 50-50 chance. This is what I have been told by my aunt and her daughters who have lived there 40-50 years plus. But do check what I say, too, just in case.

I was in the area early this month and a few months earlier, too. After 12 years of being outside BKK, the traffic in the Bang Khun Tian and Rama II area was awful anytime even on bank holidays as it is on the major road to the south of Thailand! 

Having said all that, the area is not too expensive. May I suggest that you rent for a while first. You should know that you need to look into the Thai property laws. You cannot just buy any condo you fance due to the restricted percentage of foreign ownership.

VERY IMPORTANTLY, it is not easy to liquidate your real estate assets in Thailand. So don't commit any money on a condo unless you have some extra funds for rainy days! Renting is possibly more suitable initially, IMHO.


----------

